# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Ghetto Fabulous



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

ok, I think this is about as good as it gets









It is amazing what you come up with when you get a bunch of free plants and have no room for them at the moment:

1) water change bucket
2) extra HOB that is missing filter floss
3) cut up zip lock bag that the plant came in used as a slash guard/water guide
4) priority mail label holding on the piece of baggie
5) one of the 3 pendend lamps over the couch "diverted" and swapped for a 6500k home depot bulb
6) some kite string to "angle" the light in right ...which is tied to a "torchere style lamp
7) lead brick on the lamp so it doesn't tip since the hanging pendent is now pulling on it


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

ok, I think this is about as good as it gets









It is amazing what you come up with when you get a bunch of free plants and have no room for them at the moment:

1) water change bucket
2) extra HOB that is missing filter floss
3) cut up zip lock bag that the plant came in used as a slash guard/water guide
4) priority mail label holding on the piece of baggie
5) one of the 3 pendend lamps over the couch "diverted" and swapped for a 6500k home depot bulb
6) some kite string to "angle" the light in right ...which is tied to a "torchere style lamp
7) lead brick on the lamp so it doesn't tip since the hanging pendent is now pulling on it


----------



## Shane A smith (Jun 15, 2003)

Your the King of Ghetto planted tanks. I've done the same thing when i redid my tanks.

50gal 160watts PC 6500k Clay Substrate.


----------

